# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Danel Cana

## Ali Baba Tepele

*Nga vëndroja                                                                            
Natën e mir atdheu im.
        Veç hëna më buzëqesh.
Freskija e natës e kënga e bulktheve,
         Në çdo hap më ndjek.

Nga vëndroja tpërshëndes,
          Atdheu im i mirë.
Tshof bukurin e agut me vesë,
         Shpejtohu errësirë.
                   D. Cana


 Duke kërkuar këngën

Kërkova këngën tënde,
            i dashur  Atdhe.
Këngët e zemrës time,
           që forcat pesh mi ngre.
Agimeve me vesë brodha,
          trëndafil këputa,
Ëmbëlsia e këngës tënde,
           më erdhi tek buza.
Vazhdova rrjedhës së lumit,
           u ngjita gjer në mal.
Dëgjova këngën tënde, 
           këndonte një ujvarë.
Sa bukur,sa bukur, 
          entusiazmohesha unë.
Kur shihja ujët që binte ,
          e kthehej në shkumë.
Këputa një degë gështënje,
           të lagur na ujvara.
Tingull i këngës tënde,
          oi shpirtin çma ngjallka.
Gështënjkë moj gjëmbaçe,
           vallë çfar fsheh brënda?
Lulet tundnin thekët,
            kishte çelur kënga.
                         Cana Danel

                      PISAZH  NATYROR

Mëngjes i freskët, i bukur.
        Dielli i zjarrt, del me përtesë.
Hap qepallat prapa majave me borë,
         E rrezet lëshon, mbi tokën me vesë.
         ***
Mjegulla gjumashe e rënduar,
       Zvarritet bregut të lumit.
Fushat shtrihen si qylym i blertë,
        Dhe grurin era përkundi.
            ***

-Hej male...O male!
       - Sa vite lufte duruat?
              -Me trupin tuaj, gjith plagë!
                   -E prap ju...male qëndruat.

                                   Danel  Cana


       Mamaja të foli

Të foli Mamaja,
                   zemra m'u coptua.
Ajo ty të do,
                 por dhe unë të dua.


Në dritare rrija,
                  ishim përkrashi.
Më pe, a smë pe,
                  këtë nuk e di.


 Çgabim  bëre vallë?
                  Të qortoi sot.
Mos fjalët e botës?
                 E kan nxehur kot?


Zemra mu këput,
                  kur pashë sytë me lotë.
Ti me zë nuk qave,
                   po, në heshtje po.

Syri në lotim,
                 në zemër më preki.
Ndaj dhe shpirti im,
                bëhet shpirt poeti.

Smund të rri pa shkruar,
                dy vargje për ty.
 Të qeshur t'i pafsha,
                 gjithmonë ata sy.

           Danel  Cana


        Adhuroj

Adhuroj një vajzë
         Në kantier e kam.
Ndodh shpeshher që bashkë,
         Punojmë krah për krah.
Unë shkarkoja kovën,
         Ajo e pastronte,
Dhe duke kënduar,
          Niste të këndonte.

Bëheshim dy zëra,
      Vinin dhe të tjerë.
Sa e bukur jeta,
       Aty në kantjer.


     Për ty Rini
Më lindi mendimi të shkruaj,
                                  e nisa ktë poezi,
Do shkruaj me shpirt të kulluar,
                                 se më vlon gjaku i ri.
Shkruaj kështu, se ky ësht frymëzimi.
                               Këtu i gjej fjalët e mija.
Dashurinë dhe gëzimin,
                                që mund të shpreh poezija.
Të tëra ti mbledh, e ti radhisë,
                              tia marr këngës, me zë të lartë.
Ju, iso më mbani  vëllezër,
                            ashtu, labçe do ja marë.
Pa ta shihni si do vejë,
                           do gurgulloi si gurrë,
Si ujët e një burimi, të pastër,
                           që sshteron kurrë.
Hej rini...si lule je.
                     si manushaqe që porsa çel.
Je e bukur, je e freskët,
                     për këdo je tërheqës.
Po ti qeshu, zbukurohu,
                      hapi ato fletë.
Nën ktë diell e qet rritu,
                      gëzohu në jetë.
Gjersa bota stë kan marë,
                      netëve pa hënë,
Të këpusin, të të vyshkin,
                     të të lën pa nënë.
Gjersa buza jote e qeshur.
                    ska njohur mërzinë,
Kështu do të jesh për jetë,
                         vetëm me lirinë.
                    D. Cana

           Mëngjes dashurije
               (poemë)
Hëna zuri të venitej, prapa majës malit, tlartë.
Muzgu nisi dalngadalë, grykës lumit të rëshqasë.

Poshtë fshatit, anës lumit, rridhte çurkë e një burimi.
Aty ndalem të pi ujë, e lë çantën prej meshini.

Kur papritur, veshët kapën, një si tingull prej metali.
Vjen një vajz të mbush ujë, më e bardhë se kristali.

Mbeta një çast i hutuar, sdi si mbeta i habitur !
Para vashëzës së bukur, gjirin mbushur, shtatin rritur.

Syri saj, si drit e hënës, buza si qershi e ardhur.
Si nargjënt qafa e derdhur, flokët gjer mbi mesë varur.

Dhe ul kokën i hutuar dhe ajo shikon përdhe.
Dashuri e flakëruar,  furishmi zëmrën ma rreh.

Matem që ti them diçka, lëviz buzët me ngadalë
Nanurit edhe ajo, por sdëgjohet asnjë fjalë.

 Dorën i hedh, lehtë-lehtë, për mbi sup, për mbi flokë.
Por ajo e drithëruar, i mban sytë gjith përtokë.

Pastaj i ngre sytë ngadalë, edhe mua zë vështron.
Në sy drejt, me mall e zjarrë, drejt në buzë më shikon.

Kroi, ujët shushurit, cërkat përmbi gurë bien.
Porsi lotë shkasin pastajë, si një vajzë që ngashërehet.

Fresku nëpër trup na hyn . Mëllënja këngës ja merr.
Era ëmbël përkëdhelte, pemë e lule, çka mbi dhetë.

                                           D. Cana
Vajzat  ushtare

Perëndoi dielli i nxehtë
              Dhe dita e përvëluar.
U afrua nata e qetë 
               Dhe hëna e gëzuar.

Vajzat kthehen nga fush e stërvitjes,
             Të lodhura nga udhëtim i gjat.
Prap, në sy nuk duket lodhja,
            Ato jan të qeta, si kjo natë.

                                     D. Cana

Vajz   e  Valëve
(Përpunuar me motive popullore)

Mbi një gur anës së detit,
                                   qan e zeza, qan.
Syri i saj, qerpiku i ngritur,
                                   lotin nuk ja mban.
Dhe një djal që dashuroi,
                                  përtej detit shkoi.
Njerz  të tjer, para e huaj,
                                  e bën ta harroi.
Lotë derdh , e qan e gjora,
                                 brengën kush ja njeh? 
Ike dhe më le e gjora,
                               vetëm në ktë jetë.
E shkretuam jetën tonë,
                             jam rritur jetim.
Rroba të zeza, më veshe
                             tani në të ri.
Ah kurbet, kurbet i shkretë
                             mbylle sa shtëpi.
Plagë hape, more njerz, 
                             pikë djalëri.
Shkuan vite që kur ike,
                            një letër sdërgove.
Ku tkërkoj, ah un e mjera?
                              Zemrën ma helmove.

                          Danel Cana

    I BURGOSURI

(kushtuar dajos tim dhe gjith
atyre që vdiqën,si të dënuar politik)

O qeli! O varr i të gjallëve!
         Çkërkojn nën strehët e tua,
                njerzit që duan të vërtetën?

Mos vallë, hipokrizia dhe gënjeshtra,
       Mban në brez çelsat e qelive,
                         e mbyll në to jetën?!

O kunja! O hekura!
      Sa shum i kushtoni kësaj bote!
                 Ndrydhni zemrat e njerzve.

                           Për lirinë ini gllabëronjëse.

                                        D. Cana   1978*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Nga vëndroja                                                                            
Natën e mir atdheu im.
        Veç hëna më buzëqesh.
Freskija e natës e kënga e bulktheve,
         Në çdo hap më ndjek.

Nga vëndroja tpërshëndes,
          Atdheu im i mirë.
Tshof bukurin e agut me vesë,
         Shpejtohu errësirë.
                   D. Cana


 Duke kërkuar këngën

Kërkova këngën tënde,
            i dashur  Atdhe.
Këngët e zemrës time,
           që forcat pesh mi ngre.
Agimeve me vesë brodha,
          trëndafil këputa,
Ëmbëlsia e këngës tënde,
           më erdhi tek buza.
Vazhdova rrjedhës së lumit,
           u ngjita gjer në mal.
Dëgjova këngën tënde, 
           këndonte një ujvarë.
Sa bukur,sa bukur, 
          entusiazmohesha unë.
Kur shihja ujët që binte ,
          e kthehej në shkumë.
Këputa një degë gështënje,
           të lagur na ujvara.
Tingull i këngës tënde,
          oi shpirtin çma ngjallka.
Gështënjkë moj gjëmbaçe,
           vallë çfar fsheh brënda?
Lulet tundnin thekët,
            kishte çelur kënga.
                         Cana Danel

                      PISAZH  NATYROR

Mëngjes i freskët, i bukur.
        Dielli i zjarrt, del me përtesë.
Hap qepallat prapa majave me borë,
         E rrezet lëshon, mbi tokën me vesë.
         ***
Mjegulla gjumashe e rënduar,
       Zvarritet bregut të lumit.
Fushat shtrihen si qylym i blertë,
        Dhe grurin era përkundi.
            ***

-Hej male...O male!
       - Sa vite lufte duruat?
              -Me trupin tuaj, gjith plagë!
                   -E prap ju...male qëndruat.

                                   Danel  Cana


       Mamaja të foli

Të foli Mamaja,
                   zemra m'u coptua.
Ajo ty të do,
                 por dhe unë të dua.


Në dritare rrija,
                  ishim përkrashi.
Më pe, a smë pe,
                  këtë nuk e di.


 Çgabim  bëre vallë?
                  Të qortoi sot.
Mos fjalët e botës?
                 E kan nxehur kot?


Zemra mu këput,
                  kur pashë sytë me lotë.
Ti me zë nuk qave,
                   po, në heshtje po.

Syri në lotim,
                 në zemër më preki.
Ndaj dhe shpirti im,
                bëhet shpirt poeti.

Smund të rri pa shkruar,
                dy vargje për ty.
 Të qeshur t'i pafsha,
                 gjithmonë ata sy.

           Danel  Cana


        Adhuroj

Adhuroj një vajzë
         Në kantier e kam.
Ndodh shpeshher që bashkë,
         Punojmë krah për krah.
Unë shkarkoja kovën,
         Ajo e pastronte,
Dhe duke kënduar,
          Niste të këndonte.

Bëheshim dy zëra,
      Vinin dhe të tjerë.
Sa e bukur jeta,
       Aty në kantjer.


     Për ty Rini
Më lindi mendimi të shkruaj,
                                  e nisa ktë poezi,
Do shkruaj me shpirt të kulluar,
                                 se më vlon gjaku i ri.
Shkruaj kështu, se ky ësht frymëzimi.
                               Këtu i gjej fjalët e mija.
Dashurinë dhe gëzimin,
                                që mund të shpreh poezija.
Të tëra ti mbledh, e ti radhisë,
                              tia marr këngës, me zë të lartë.
Ju, iso më mbani  vëllezër,
                            ashtu, labçe do ja marë.
Pa ta shihni si do vejë,
                           do gurgulloi si gurrë,
Si ujët e një burimi, të pastër,
                           që sshteron kurrë.
Hej rini...si lule je.
                     si manushaqe që porsa çel.
Je e bukur, je e freskët,
                     për këdo je tërheqës.
Po ti qeshu, zbukurohu,
                      hapi ato fletë.
Nën ktë diell e qet rritu,
                      gëzohu në jetë.
Gjersa bota stë kan marë,
                      netëve pa hënë,
Të këpusin, të të vyshkin,
                     të të lën pa nënë.
Gjersa buza jote e qeshur.
                    ska njohur mërzinë,
Kështu do të jesh për jetë,
                         vetëm me lirinë.
                    D. Cana

           Mëngjes dashurije
               (poemë)
Hëna zuri të venitej, prapa majës malit, tlartë.
Muzgu nisi dalngadalë, grykës lumit të rëshqasë.

Poshtë fshatit, anës lumit, rridhte çurkë e një burimi.
Aty ndalem të pi ujë, e lë çantën prej meshini.

Kur papritur, veshët kapën, një si tingull prej metali.
Vjen një vajz të mbush ujë, më e bardhë se kristali.

Mbeta një çast i hutuar, sdi si mbeta i habitur !
Para vashëzës së bukur, gjirin mbushur, shtatin rritur.

Syri saj, si drit e hënës, buza si qershi e ardhur.
Si nargjënt qafa e derdhur, flokët gjer mbi mesë varur.

Dhe ul kokën i hutuar dhe ajo shikon përdhe.
Dashuri e flakëruar,  furishmi zëmrën ma rreh.

Matem që ti them diçka, lëviz buzët me ngadalë
Nanurit edhe ajo, por sdëgjohet asnjë fjalë.

 Dorën i hedh, lehtë-lehtë, për mbi sup, për mbi flokë.
Por ajo e drithëruar, i mban sytë gjith përtokë.

Pastaj i ngre sytë ngadalë, edhe mua zë vështron.
Në sy drejt, me mall e zjarrë, drejt në buzë më shikon.

Kroi, ujët shushurit, cërkat përmbi gurë bien.
Porsi lotë shkasin pastajë, si një vajzë që ngashërehet.

Fresku nëpër trup na hyn . Mëllënja këngës ja merr.
Era ëmbël përkëdhelte, pemë e lule, çka mbi dhetë.

                                           D. Cana
Vajzat  ushtare

Perëndoi dielli i nxehtë
              Dhe dita e përvëluar.
U afrua nata e qetë 
               Dhe hëna e gëzuar.

Vajzat kthehen nga fush e stërvitjes,
             Të lodhura nga udhëtim i gjat.
Prap, në sy nuk duket lodhja,
            Ato jan të qeta, si kjo natë.

                                     D. Cana

Vajz   e  Valëve
(Përpunuar me motive popullore)

Mbi një gur anës së detit,
                                   qan e zeza, qan.
Syri i saj, qerpiku i ngritur,
                                   lotin nuk ja mban.
Dhe një djal që dashuroi,
                                  përtej detit shkoi.
Njerz  të tjer, para e huaj,
                                  e bën ta harroi.
Lotë derdh , e qan e gjora,
                                 brengën kush ja njeh? 
Ike dhe më le e gjora,
                               vetëm në ktë jetë.
E shkretuam jetën tonë,
                             jam rritur jetim.
Rroba të zeza, më veshe
                             tani në të ri.
Ah kurbet, kurbet i shkretë
                             mbylle sa shtëpi.
Plagë hape, more njerz, 
                             pikë djalëri.
Shkuan vite që kur ike,
                            një letër sdërgove.
Ku tkërkoj, ah un e mjera?
                              Zemrën ma helmove.

                          Danel Cana

    I BURGOSURI

(kushtuar dajos tim dhe gjith
atyre që vdiqën,si të dënuar politik)

O qeli! O varr i të gjallëve!
         Çkërkojn nën strehët e tua,
                njerzit që duan të vërtetën?

Mos vallë, hipokrizia dhe gënjeshtra,
       Mban në brez çelsat e qelive,
                         e mbyll në to jetën?!

O kunja! O hekura!
      Sa shum i kushtoni kësaj bote!
                 Ndrydhni zemrat e njerzve.

                           Për lirinë ini gllabëronjëse.

                                        D. Cana   1978*

----------


## dp17ego

Bukur  Cana, plot deshire dhe frymezim, vecse kane nevoje per korrekture letrare.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*           Dashurija 

E ndiej dashurinë  
              dhe dua të dashuroj.
Atë vajz që më gëzonë
                dhe unë ta gëzoj.
Çdo gjë në jetë
               të ngjall dashurinë.
Kur era e malit 
                të fal ëmbëlsinë,
Kur deti i gjerë,
                 të fal bukurinë.
A nuk të ngjall,
                e gjith kjo,
                               dashurinë?

D. Cana

        Kujtoj 

Kur shtronim shinat,
                       se si më dukej.
Nuk mund ta shpreh,
                       gëzimin që ndieja.
Kujtoj të gjitha,
                      ditët e aksionit.
Sa ëndëra të bukura ,
                        më ngjall traseja.

   D.  Cana   1979

  Shumë herë thashë

Shumë herë thashë, shumë herë desha,
Ta ndaloja penën, të mos shkruaja letra.

E nisa të parën, hë edhe një tjetër.
Në pritje të përgjigjes, nisja nga një letër.

Po, çqëndisja në to? Vallë çintrigoja?
Hallet, shqetësimet, nisja e tregoja.

Ku e nisja letrën, e ku përfundonte.
Këtë asnjë burrë, nuk mund ta kuptonte.

Si nuk doli një? Njeri, a i vrarë?
Ta këndonte letrën, të më qante hallë.

Pa le kur kërkoja, takim ballpërballë!
Ca më sikterisnin, ca fytyrë vrarë.

Ca me servilizëm, pa shum salltanet.
Thon një fjal të ëmbël, Na lini të qetë .

Sështë pun partie, kemi pun të tjera.
Ne shikojmë ka apo...Ska ujë lera.

Shikojm interesin , për gjith shoqëri,
Rron apo nuk rronë, faktori njeri.

Çtë them un i ziu! Ç të shkruaj më parë!
Merak do më mbetet, sot e gjer në varr,
           Se takova dotë, Shokun Sekretar.

Shumë herë thash, shumë herë desha
Të më kuptoj njëri, të dal e vërteta.

                          D. Cana  1985


Ta shpërblefshim në liri

(kushtuar Fato Berberit)

Duart e tua të bardha, të buta,
         stu lodhën kurr me ato gërshërë.
Vrapoje ti mes breshëris plumbave,
          plagët shokëve për tua zënë.

Dhe çoje ti, melhem mbi to.
          Dhe ikte dhimbja, sa prekje ti.
-Fato moj motra e vogël,
          ta shpërblefshim në liri.

Etje djegur, plagëve të marra,
        të uronin shokët shpeshë.
- Në liri kur ta fitojmë,
        do të bëhesh doktoreshë.

Mbi tavolin gërshërët flasin.
        Në stendë ti na buzëqesh.
Ato gërshër, një libër i rallë,
        për Faton trime, doktoreshë.

v.o.i kam dorzuar vet në muzeun e Tepelenës
gërshërët e F.Berberit, të ruajtura nga nëna ime.
                            Më 1978

 Ti je një grua e bukur

Gjithë forcën e mendimit
                                 që më ngjall, kur e kujtoj.
Për atë që po zhuritem,
                                pa atë, që smund të rroj.

Dhe tani që e kam largë,
                                para syve më qëndron.
Si në ëndërr, them ca fjalë,
                                ky kujtim më hidhëron.

Sdi si ndodhi, i qartë sjamë,
                                por në zemër më sëmbon.
Një kujtim, i zjarrti mallë
                                  gjithë trupin ma pushton.

Intriga dhe xhelozija
                                jan dy gjëra që në jetë,
Të ndajnë nga dashuria,
                               vetëm të lën , e të shkretë.

Dhe në dorë, po të të mbaja,
                                porsi lule e këputur.
Gjuh e zemrës do të fliste: 

                                  -Ti, je një grua e bukur.

                                   D. Cana

Për kujtim në vëndin tënd

Gjithë forca e mendimit 
                               më çon në kujtimin tënd.
Atherë lot i nxeht i syrit
                              më shpërthen, e qaj me zë. 

Sa herë rri e mendoj, 
                           sa her zemra që më rreh,
Them me vete bëj durim.
                          Ti moj ti, me mua je.

Edhe tani që po shkruaj,
                          sjam i lirë në trup e shpirt.
Jam si zogu që shkund krahët 
                           mbas' shiut, ndaj të gdhirë.

I kam qejf dallandyshet,
                            zogjtë, bletët e gjithçka.
Blerimin kur pemët vishen,
                            me gjith shpirt këndoj për ta.


Dor për dore, do të ecnim 
                        në livadhe, në lëndina..
Tufa lulesh do të falja 
                       çaji mali, trëndelina..

Ti moj ti, që më zhurite
                      që për mua nuk mendon.
Me një ëndërr më trishtove..
                       Ëndërr, që asgjë spremton.

D.	Cana
                  U bëfsh  njëqint vjeç

Oj kënga çvajka me iso!
Oj vallja çu hedhka bukur!
                        Dhe nata e ngrohtë e Majit
                        të çlodh, të ngazëllen.

     Shtëpia dykatëshe mbi kodër,                
     ktë natë të freskët , ka festë.
                         Se ti e bukur Anila,
                         mbush plot, pesëmbëdhjetë.

Fytyra jote e qeshur
gëzimin e jetës shpreh.
                     Të gjith turojnë me zemër:
                     - U bëfsh Njëqind vjeç.
        Danel  Cana

Për tokën time

Për tokën time do shkruaj me zjarr.
                         E tërë nervat ti tendos.
Do shpreh një brengë, do shpreh një mallë.
                         Si letër shpirtin ma palos.

       D. Cana

Mbi fotografi

Të isha pranë teje vetëm një çast !
         Do të këndoja me dashuri.
Do të këndoja, me mall e zjarr.
         Ashtu si tani mbi fotografi.

Do të këndoja një serenatë,
        për ty dhe vetëm shëndet lus.
Gjer mëngjes, sa gjumi të më marë,
        e telat kitares tja këpus.
              D.Cana


Për popullin tim

Këndoj atë këngë, që mua më rinon.
Që më jep jetë, e më bën të fortë.
Çdo varg, çdo tingull i saj,
Rrjedh i pastër, si ujët kristal.

                  Rrjedh e rrjedh kënga ime,
                  Këngë e pa shteruar.
                  Vjen nga kohërat, nga thellësitë,
                  Si oshëtim e viteve të pa harruar.

Ashtu si veriu i ëmbël npranverë,
Që sythet çel, e limfën e bën të rrjedhë!
Ashtu dhe kënga jonë rrjedh e qetë,
Nëpër dejet tanë, e na jep jetë.
                 Pastaj rishtas fluturon lehtë,
                 E lart në qiell ngrihet shpejt.
                 Kur këndojmë të gjith, e zërat bashkojmë,
                 E dielli më tepër dritë smund të ketë.
                                          D. Cana

  E pushtove kalanë

Më do, të dua!
                    Të gjitha fjal janë.
Kush e besoi brengën,
                     që pushtoi kalanë?

Të shikosh herë tjetër
                      çdo bëhet, më thua!
Të gjitha përralla 
                        nga buzët e tua.

Tjetër thonë sytë,
                       tjetër zemra jote!
Nuk i gjendet filli
                       fare kësaj bote.

Si ëmbël e thua
                        të lutem, direktë..
Thua se na qënke,
                         Lule Mosmëprekë.

Pakë lot i derdha,
                         para se filloj.
Ndaj dua të shkruaj,
                        e të mos pushoj.

Ti ndoshta do tallesh
                        me fjalët e mija.
Të gjitha sa thuhen,
                        janë nga dashurija.

                          D. Cana

Brenga kosovare

Nuk më lë një breng e shkretë,
                       të dal në dritare.
Më thotë ulu, shkruaj dy vargje
                       këngë Kosovare.
Nuk më lë të qetë një brengë,
                      nuk më lë të fle.
Më ngacmon përher më shumë,
                      më thotë:- Nuk e pe?!
Po. I pashë, i pash të gjitha.
                      Dhe sa nuk kam parë.
I pash nënat me të zeza,
                      me zemër të vrarë.
I pash gratë e Kosovës,
                      me duar në gji.
Qajnë për burrat, për vëllezrit,
                       qajnë për fëmijtë!
Qajnë e skanë të pushuar.
                      Ah çduron kjo zemër!
Mbushur pirgu me kufoma,
                     nuk i vë dot emër.
Qajnë gurët, qajnë pemët..
                      Edhe malet qajnë.
Për të gjorët Kosovarë
                     skanë nga tja mbajnë!
Të përzën nga vëndi jot,
                     nuk paska më keq.
Burra, gra edhe fëmij,
                       të rinj edhe pleq.
Ah Evrop, Evropa plakë!
                         U tregove skile.
Dikujt i hyre në hakë,
                         ja pate me hile.
Ata që kohën e shkonin,
                         në dhoma sedefi!
Aqë ditën, atë bënë.
                           Si u deshi qejfi.
Por smbaron aty e drejta,
                             sshuhet historija.
Veç lirisë, asgjë skërkojë,
                            në trojet e mija.
Duam liri, në tokën tonë!
                             Jo pranga në duar!
Shqipëtari kurr nuk rronë
                           shtypur , skllavëruar.

                     D. Cana  tetor 2001



                        PRAP DO VIM TEK TY

Vlorë moj e zeza tinë.
Prap e bëre tragjedinë!
Hodhe në detë rininë
Me ca varka si Opingë.

      Pa kujtohu mir moj Vlorë..?
      Sa ke hequr deri sotë?
      Sa ke veshur në të zeza?
      Sa mbyte në vaj e lotë?

Vlorë me tradita shumë
Që nuk flë, po rri pa gjumë!
Edhe netët me furtunë,
Zëmrën nga vëndi e çkulë.

       Vlorë plakë burrëreshë.
        Bëhu njëher trimëreshë.
        Thuaj ndalë shesh për sheshë
        Atij që të bëri përsheshë.

Ngrihu Vlorë, e bëja forra
Si qëmoti me Qemalë.
Ngrihu moj t'u thaftë dora,
Bjeri hasmit mu në ballë.

         .

          Ata djem që u mbytnë,
          Nuk është se deshën vetë!
          Dikush më qafë i mori,
          Shkundur i hodhi në detë!

Priji ato tentakula
Vlorë zëmër e rinisë.
Kontraband e korrupsionin,
Që jan varr i Shqipërisë.

         Përsëri do vim tek ty
         Vlorë moj e shtrënjta jonë.
          Do vim me flamurin lartë
          Të ndërtojm e zbukurojmë.
                               Danel Cana   Zakynthos
                                  11.1.2004*

----------


## mondishall

Vargje te dala nga nje shpirt i mbushur plot ndjenja te perzjera dashurie, revolte, brenge, malli... Te thjeshta e te rrjedhshme, pa sforco e zbukurime shtese, si vete muza e poetit. Per vazhdim dashamires, mbetem tek mendimi i dp17ego. Urime!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

VAJTIMI I NËNËSVarianti II-të

Mbi një shkëmb të zbardhëllyer
kishte dalë plak e shkretë.
Me duart të kryqëzuara,
              tret shikimin thell në detë..!

Ah moj zemër si duronë..!
Si duronë moj e shkretë..?
Më mirë plaçë për gjithmonë,
              se sa heq ato që heq.

Çqe kështu kjo jeta jonë?
Kush e priste këtë ditë?
U hap përsëri kurbeti,
            na mori bijat dhe bijtë.

Mbeti toka si e djegur!
I ka rën flak e pa parë!
Mbenë njerzit qyqyndrakë!
           Është bërë pëllëmb e varr!

Nga ta zë e drithëruar!
Nuk do rrojë sa kam rruar.
Të mos shihja çfar kam parë.
              Ca të vdekur, ca të gjallë!

Djal e nuse çmi ke bërë?
Det i thellë edhe i gjërë.
Ç'omi, mos m'i mbaj në gji!
             Det i madh...det i zi.

 Nga ti hedh sytë më parë?
 Keq në detë.., e keq në malë!
 Dhe në malet e Greqisë
              mbenë bijt e Shqipërisë.

U përmbyçi more male.
More male të rënduar.
Sa kanë mbetur? Sa kanë ikur?
             Vallë, i kini numuruar?

Dhe ata që kan arritur
Për atë bukë të shkretuar!
Si t'i gjejnë nënat e shkreta?
          Kur dhe emrat kanë ndërruar!

Si ta lëm vëndin të shkretë?
Të humbasim mall e gjënë?
Të mohojmë gjuhën tonë?
             Të mohojmë se kemi qënë?

 Se në botë ka pak miqë.
 Ka të mirë, e ka të liqë!
 Ka disa që duartrokasin
             kur ne njëri-tjetrin vrasim.

Ka dhe ca që na nderojnë.
Kërkojnë të na ndihmojnë.
Po.., sa do të mbaj i huaj?
            Po spunuat në vëndin tuaj?

Pra dhe mikun mbaje mik.
Dhe mos e bëj për të lik!
Por të ligut... tregoj vëndë,
           mos i beso vëndin tëndë!

Ktë që them, e them nga derti !
Syt e nënës mbenë nga deti !
Zëmër e nënës mir e di,
               se do kthehi në shtëpi.

MARATONOMAK
(Kushtuar Gramoz Palushit)

Thika pret Flamurin.
Zemra gjak kullon.
Ç'faj bëri Gramozi,
Fitoren kur feston?

Thika drejt në zemër,
Goditi pa mëshirë.
- Më vrau!I pa besi.
Njeriu i lig,për cmirë.

Dora gjakatare,
Nuk di të ndaloi.
Të tjera jetë kërkonte.
Kështu di të fitoi!

Të verbër të k'tij shekulli,
Largë cmirës pa emër.
Fitorja në një lojë.
Nuk matet me një zemër!

Fitoreja në lojë!
Dhe vete dhe vjen.
Prapë në jetë një Zemër,
Asnjëri nuk e kthen!

Pusho i qetë Gramoz!
Për nderin derdhe gjak.
Në shekuj do të mbetesh,
MARATONOMAK.
Zakynthos  2004

           BËHU  SËRISH  TRIMËRESHË

Vlorë moj e zeza tinë;
Prap e bëre tragjedinë!
                    Me ca varka si opingë
                     valë me valë hodhe rininë.

Ditë me zi sikur pa shpresa
numurojë gjer më sotë!
                        Sa ke veshur në të zeza?
                        Sa ke lënë në vaj e lotë?

Ata bijë mbytur vale
tjetërkush në hon i çon.
                      Priji ato tentakula,
                      kontrabandë e korrupsion.

Vlorë e njohur burrëreshë.
Bëhu sërish trimëreshë.
                           Tek flamuri, mu në shesh
                           ndal atë që tbën përshesh!

Ky lloj hasmi që u ngjall
Të mbuloj porsi dëbora .
                              Si qëmoti me Qemalë,
                              ngrihu Vlorë, e bëja forra.

                         2004 Danel  Cana Zakynthos

       MË I BUKUR

Çdo njeri ka një të shënjtë,
                         që ai e dashuron.
Për të gjumë sbën i qetë,
                       për të fal, për të këndon.

Më i bukur vëndi imë.
                       Me pyje e lule shumë.
Me ujë të kulluar fare.
                        Mes maleve shkon një lumë.

             Danel Cana  Zakynthos 2004

( Kushtuar  artistit të popullit )
     K. RROSHI

Ç do thinjë e jotja
     çdo rudhë në ballë!
Artin shpreh ,
    e artin mbanë.

Kur flet, kur qesh,
      kur reciton..!
Gjeniun shpreh,
     e Gjeni... rronë.

     24 O2 2004

 ÇAST

Hëna ndriçon
    e rrezet bjen mbi ty.
Në gjirin tënd të purpurt
   kto rreze gjejnë strehi.
Jasht dritares natë
   e ti po ëndërron.
Mbështetur në krevatë,
    për dashurinë mendon.
Gjethet një nga një
    po bjenë në tokë të lagur.
Shkëputen nga mëma,
     ku skan më për të vajtur.

Si hëna, të isha,
    të bija në shtrat!
Lehtë e pa kuptuar
   të merrja në krah.

     Danel  Cana

      SI U KATANDISËM
Një çikë syt' i pe dhe u ndeze zjarr,
Ti e di sa vuajte i shkreti Omar.
Po un si të bëj, që i shoh përditë?
Të gjitha përjashta, kofshët edhe gjitë?!

Mendoje një puthje, edhe... ti e di,
Sa vuajtje shkaktonte, i shkreti Sadi!
Po unë si t'ja bëj  që i shoh përditë?
Puthen, përqafohen, pleqt edhe të rinjtë?!

Kur hynte shtatori, vjeshta e praruar!
Këmbenin unazat, çiftet e fejuar.
Sot nuk kan lën gishtë, në këmb e në duar!
Janë bër njësoj, fejuar-martuar.

Vëth e byzylykë s'ka të numuruar!
S'kanë lën vënd bosh, as për t'i fërkuar!
I kan bërë veshët, si fundi një shoshe!
Gjuhë, buz e hundë,  në mes e në qoshe.

Ti shikosh të veshur..bërë llapa-llapa. 
Mbushur gjithë andra, përpara e mbrapa.
Çjerrë e sakatosur, bërë për lemeri.
....Si u katandiska i ziu njeri?!
                                      Danel Cana

       DUA ,... SE TË DUA !
Dua që të flas, ti nuk më ndalon!
Dua që të pyes, rreptë më shikon!
Dua të shikoj, rrugën ma ndërron!
Dua... Prapë dua, ti veç më vonon!
                  ....Po ndalu një çast!

 Marr në telefon, po ti 'smë përgjigjesh!
Më bën që të vuaj, më bën që të pres!
Të lutem mos thuaj, se nuk ke dëgjuar!
Zemra nuk ta do, të luash me mua!
                  .... Zemra s'të gënjen! 

Të kam par si ecën, kam shtangur një çast!
Të kam par si qesh, të kam admiruar!
Të kam par si qan, zëmra më ka therur!
Kam qar edhe unë, se nuk kam duruar!
                      ...Besomë ç'të thashë!

Ata lot që derdhje, ku i mbaje vallë?
S'priste loti lotin, mbi faqen e tharë!
Kush të ka kurdisur, thua që të vuash?
Mos e lësho veten, përpiqu të duash.
                           ....Të duash vërtet.

Përpiqu njëherë, vetveten të gjesh!
Të mira të liga, akoma s'ja njeh!
Përpiqu të duash, mua, siç të dua!
Do falja gjithçka, vetëm të mos vuash!
                ....Është vetëm një jetë...
                                      Danel Cana 2006

     ÇAMËRIA
Unë do të jem i qetë,
Kur të shoh çamerin,
Në vënd të saja të rrojë!
Edhe si njerëz të lirë,
Të qeshë edhe të gëzoj.
Ma do zemra që të bëhet,
Ajo që njeriu do.
Po ke zemër prej njeriu,
Nuk i thuhet zemrës Jo!
Kush ka zemër prej njeriu,
Nuk e bën tjetrin të vuaj!
Por dhe kur e sheh që vuan!
E ndihmon, e i jep shpresë,
Se dhe boten po t'më falin,
Çameria do therresë!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*KAM SHUM SHPRESË
Kamë shumë shpresë;
Që të mos jeshë,
Ti e trishtuar dhe e vetmuar!

Kam shumë shpresë;
Që dashuria dhe lumturia,
Të vijnë tek Tyja!

Kam shumë shpresë;
Se e kupton,
Një zemër t'pa fajshme,
Kur dashuron!

Kam shumë shpresë;
Si asnjë tjetër,
Se edhe ti..,
Je e ngroht në dashuri!

Kam shumë shpresë;
Dhe për gjithë jetën,
Kështu do mbesë,
Me shpres e besë!

ROJA DHE HAJDUTI
Një ditë rojtar i vreshtit
E zuri një hajdut!
Të vinte në kuvend shum ai ju lut!
Hajduti i shkathët,
E mbajti për mesi,
Që roja budalla,
Të mos ikte nga vreshti!
Roja ngriti zërin,
I revoltuar shumë;
Tani ta marr vesh,
Më zure Ti, a Unë??

I VETMUARI
Këndo Bilbil e mos pusho
Si liria s'ka.
Po zemra ime në kafaz
Ngushëllim nuk ka.

Vajzë zëmra jote e brishtë
S'e njeh pabesinë.
Ndihmo dhe një zemër tjetër
Që pret dashurinë.

SHËRIM NUK GJEJ
Edhe pija s'ma qan hallin,
Si të bëj se di!
Dua vajzën ta kem pranë,
Ta shtërngoj në gji.

Dhe i dehur,bërë tapë,
Nuk fitova gjë.
Ah moj botë,botë mizore
Ëndërrat ku m'i lë?

Brenga, ëndërrat, dashuria,
Të gjitha ku vanë?
Kush e shëron zemrën time?
Kush më bën derman?

Kush arriti pavdeksinë?
Ju lutem më thoni!
Jeto jetën,është e bukur,
Puthje,dashuri shijoni.

LUMTURI KËRKO
Kërko zemër e etur,
Kërko lumturinë,
Se ajo na duhet,
Pa të dotë s'rrimë.

Porsi oksigjenin
Që fusim në gjak,
Fusim dashurinë
Për të jetuar gjatë.

Asnjë pasuri 
Nuk ka vlerë në jetë,
Se sa dashuria
E thjeshtë, e vërtetë.

Ta mbajnë të pastër, 
Shum zëmra jan shuar.
Shum të tjera ikën
Dhe pa lulëzuar.

Atje ku bie zjarri
Çel një tjetër jetë,
Tjetër botë ngjallet
Forc e shpres na jepë.

Më shum dashuri,
Puthje pa kufi,
Se ato të mbajnë,
Gjith jetën të ri.

PIJA DHE DASHURIA
Nuk është gjë dehja, me verë e raki,
Para mpirjes së trurit, kur ke dashuri.
Tepërimi i pijes,të shpie në spital.
Dashuri e tepërt, të çon dhe në varr.

Kur pimë raki, s'dim ç'themi aspak!
Por të dashuruar bëhemi foshnjarak.
Rakia dhe vera, të vënë në ëndërr!
Kurse dashuria, të bënë me zëmër.

I DEHUR NGA DASHURIA
Vajza nga mëndja unë ika.
Do të pi siç e nisa.
I mbuloni ato cica,
Një nga një i boshatisa!

Nuk dua më qaf t'u bije,
Ju rri pranë, që t'u bëj hije.
Që verën ju ta shijoni,
T'ju puth e të fluturoni.

 Mos e ngri fundin ashtu!
Nuk e sheh se jam këtu?
Mëndjen e kokës ma mori,
Del zemra nga kraharori.
                  -2007-

BUKURIA
Nga një vogëlushe, sytë dot si heq.
Shikoj shoqen time, bërë si mos më keq.
Në gjoksin e saja, sytë i përqëndrova.
Hidhej i hazdisur, dotë nuk durova.

Buz e saj e kuqe, jetë të dhuronte.
Syri i saj i kaltër, zëmrën shigjetonte.
Trupi i saj i bukur, tundej si Selvija.
Ku ta përqëndroja, vështrimin s'po dija!

 SHOQATA E PIJANECËVE	
Raki rrushi,raki mani,
Si shum të ka dalë nami.
Kurrë fara mos t'u shoftë,
Edhe na dheu buroftë.

I bashkove vajza e djem,
Pinë,kërcejnë,u bën ujem.
Qyfyre e shaka bëjnë,
E kan zemrën në pëllëmbë.

O Arben t'u bëfsha ferrë,
Merre gotën dhe një herë.
Ta kthejmë e ta bëjmë gëzuar,
Për atë që na ka ftuar.

Për zotin e shtëpis do pimë,
T'ja mbarojmë gjith rakinë.
Meze e mish të mendojë,
Le të gjejë ku të dojë.

E zonja e shtëpisë rroftë,
Dhe çifti u trashëgoftë.
Në të tjera raste vafsha,
Dasma e aheng u pafsha.
-------------------------
Don zhuan, e Shoku-Tanku
Bëni vënd se erdhi plaku.
Mos bëni hile në pije!
Jeni të rinj e s'u ka hije!

Ti thua që unë do pi.
Pi mo! Kush ta mbajti ty?
Por vetëm këtë punë dini?
Këtej nga plazhi nuk do vini?

Hajdeni se është shum mirë.
Deti i kripur si shëllirë.
Të çan ballin seksi femër,
Shih me sy dhe plas me zemër.
	------------
  MYSLIMANI...!
O ti, që mbahesh Mysliman!
Të duket jeshil anë e mbanë.
Mohon gjithçka që të mbanë,
Mohon Nënën dhe Babanë.

Një'ri që s'njeh veten e vetë,
Ikën si kali në të përpjetë.
Barrën e rëndë mban mbi shpinë,
E djersët rrjedhin, mbulojnë synë.

Një herë kastile i thanë dhelprës,
Ta vizitonte "zotin e saj".
S'më ka lën mëndja,u'a ktheu dhelpra!
Nuk do më puthë,do të më hajë.

Feja, i dashur,është bërë Luanë.
Ka ngrënë,po ha dhe do të hajë.
Ku gjen si ty të nënështruar.
Kur i venë n'fole...Përse të luaj?
         - 2007-  
 RRACË PIJEXHIU!
A vemi, a s'vemi,në mes të pyllit do vemi,
Atje, si të marrë, raki e mish do kemi.
Do pimë sa të dehemi,sa t'na e ketë ënda!
Natën do ta shkojmë,në kasolle brënda.

Le të bjeri shi! Le të bëj tufan!
Me vajzën në gji, je si nën jorgan.
Ska ç'na bën tufani! Nuk na lag ne shiu!
Jemi rrac e fortë, rracë pijexhiu.

RAKIA E MALLKUAR!
Ah rakia! Kjo rakia...!
Të bën që ta duash vetë.
Se kur pi raki e dëndet,
Prifti,hoxha s'di ça fletë.

Zënë flasin,dërdëllisin,
Gjithë botën e bekojnë.
Kur nuk gjejnë faqoren para,
Kthehen shajnë e mallkojnë.

TA PIMË ME FUND
Ju paça o miq sa malet.
Rakia i shkoftë hallet.
Aq e fortë qoftë drejtësia.
Njëzet  gradëshe,sa rakia.

Nuk kuptojnë ca shejlerë,
Që u zunë e që u therë,
Na u funë në pus të thellë!
Që andej,s'ka zot t'i nxierrë.

Ligj për t'a është porosia.
Që "na vjen na perëndia"
Nuk shikojnë nga syt e ballit,
Që njerzit jan gjithësia!

Pa mësuan dhe kompiuter!
Kështu thotë i madhi zot!
Kokën e mbajnë nga qielli!
I harrojnë këmbët në tokë!

SHOKË DO PI
Do të pi o shokët e mi,
Se kam të madhe mërzi.
Nga forumi më përjashtuan,
Për ca njolla në biografi!

Sado të na shesin mënd,
Disa njerëz "me parti"
Prapë jan ata që janë,
S'mësohen n'demokraci.

Nuk ndryshojnë kurrsesi!!!

-------------------- 
 MOS GABO
Kam një hall të madh,s'di ku ta kërkoj!
Më besoni shokë..s'mundem ta harroj.
Nga dora më iku...,largë fluturoj.
Më ndihmoni shokë,ku mund ta kërkoj?
Më gënjeu Qënia,më tha ta ndihmoj!
Sapo hodhi lumin...Kalin përdhunoi.
Ah moj botë mizore,nuk i vë dot emër!
Si i mban k'ta njerëz,pa mëndje,pa zemër?
Zëmra kur ka krisur,shpirti pikon lotë!
Dhimbjes saj largoju,se nuk matesh dotë!
Dhimbja e dashurisë,dhimbja më e fort,
Edhe gurin plasi,s'i rezistoj dotë.
Kurr nuk do të shohësh një ditë të bardhë,
Gjersa plaga ime të më mbajë zvarrë.
Gjumi është prishur,nuk mundem të flë.
Do ta hedh në lumë...lumi nuk e nxë!
Do ta hedh në det..po nuk duket gjë!
Nuk do që të dali,pa mëndje më lë.
Dhimbja do kaloi,mua do më lërë,
Vetëm kur një tjetër vëndin tënd ta zërë.
                             9/2007 

.......................................
-KËSHILLIM ME DIANËN

 Si je?.. Të thonë e dashur Diana,
Ç'ke qënë?.. Iku ,perëndoi.
Se koha rrjedh porsi ujëvara,
Asnjë nuk mundet ta ndaloi.

 Kaq shum të vuash nuk të pëlqen,
Këtë të gjith e thonë tani.
Por fakti është,nuk do të bindesh!
Apo e ke për inerci?

Inercia nuk të mban gjatë.
Një vrull është dhe...pastaj?
O del nga shinat!...O rri në to...
Dhe zemra s'ka përse të vuajë!

Asnjë nga k'to nuk është më duket.
Eshte vetem UNI që të mban pengë.
Se zëmra jote të tjera vënde,
I do..i meriton..është e vërtetë.*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*EJA  DALLANDYSHE

Ti nuk je e para! As e fundit jo!
Që një zemër e brishtë vuan për dashuri!
Jeta njerëzore sic e sheh, është kjo!
Përmban brënda saj edhe Mizori...

I ke parë zogjtë kur ndërtojnë folezat?
Fillojne të reja,asnjë s'do të vjetër..
Edhe zemra jote,do gjej qetesinë.
Eja Dallandyshe...Bëj një fole tjetër.

Eshtë një legjendë " Vajz e Valëve".
Duhet ta kuptoshë; Si ajo nuk je!
Legjendat tregohen që ne të mësojmë,
Që të dimë çfar marrim dhe kur dashurojmë.

Gjakosja e zemrës është si hekur i nxehtë,
Sado të shërohet, prapë shënjë do ketë.
Shenja nuk është dhimbje, po ka një sekret,
Është kujtim i çmuar për këdo në jetë.

-LËRE ZEMRËN TË BUROJË

Burim i kulluar ku t'a gjesh të jeshë!
Kush nuk do të donte t'i ngjante atij?
Lëre zemrën tënde,ende të burojë,
S'kan ç'ti bëjnë rrëketë,dot s'e turbullojnë.

Ajo që kalove është si rrëkeja,
S'është as lum,as detë,ti këtu gabohesh!
Ulërin nga gjembi, kur ka dhe më keqë...?!
Ashtu si rrëkeja, shkon e turbullohesh!


-E KEQJA S'KA VËND

Pikërishte këto pyetje dua të sqaroj!
Sa mire qe i di? Isha i sigurtë.
Shpirti jotë ka brenda,aq shum kaltërsi,
Pse akuzon zemrën se qënka e Gurtë?

Gjithe kthielltësia e shpirtit tënd,
Nuk do të vej dëm, as edhe nje pikë.
Po ti merre pakë me seriozishtë!
Ajo të pranon, puno dhe një çikë!

Pastaj ndoshta, edhe do uroshë,
Por jo mua...veten ta bekosh.
Se i ke të gjitha, brenda shpirtit tend.
Paç vetëm të mira. E keqja s'ka vënd.

-MOS M'A MBAJ SEKRET

Ç'Bukuri e madhe të la pa martuar?
Shtati si Selvi', apo syri i shkruar?
Ç'dorë e mbinatyrëshme të ka pikturuar?
Më trego të lutem,mos rri e mbuluar!

Më trego të lutem,mos i mbaj sekret,
Se nga mënd' po luaj, po luaj vërtet!
Kur të pikturuan gjith atë bukuri,
Si s'mundën të jepnin më shumë Dashuri?!

-LAVDI DASHURISË

Dua të të shoh.., të shtrihesh..,të rrishë!
Unë të të mbijë pranë si një qeparis.
Me degët e mija të bëj pakë freski,
Të mbijë dashurija, ashtu siç do ti.

Të mbij e të rritet, të lëshoj lastarë,
Në krahët e saja zemrën të ta marrë.
Ta vendos kurorë përmbi qeparis...,
Që bota të thotë:"LAVDI DASHURISË"

-ZBUKUROJE SHPIRTIN

Bukurin e shpirtit shum e kërkojnë!
Të pakët jan ata që e vlerësojnë.
Sidomosë femrat,për mendimin tim.
Shumë pretendojnë,ndaj s'kam besim!

Shumica kërkojnë, jo shpirt të praruar!
Mashkulli i tyre, të jetë i pikturuar!
Nuk i masin vlerat e zemrës së ngrohtë,
Që nuk krahasohet me asgjë në botë.

E duan idhullin, të jetë i dukur..!
Pa edhe xhepat t'i ketë të mbushur..!
Eshtë një fjalë e urtë,po se di mësoje;
"Djalli është i bukur"

- S'JETOJMË PA DASHURI

Prej gjaku dhe mishi shpirti i jotë gatuar.
Si mundi të ngrohet duke dashuruar?
Si mundi të ftohet braktisur harruar?
Si mundë të jetojë prap pa dashuruar?

Ti mund të harroshë dhe të dashuroshë...
Duhet që të mbushet vëndi që është bosh.
Mjafton që ta flakësh,ç'ka është grumbulluar.
Urrejtja, përçmimi për t'u dashuruar.

Vetë duhet ta bëshë, nuk ta fal njeri.
Ajo që të falin është besnikëria,
Për të jetuar gjatë unë këtë e di,
Duhet pak balsam siç është DASHURIA.


- FJALËT JAN SI DRITA

Ngrihu një ditë herët, sa të agojë dita,
Shikoje pak diellin, rrezet si lëshon...!
Hape gjoksin tënd, të të preki rrezja,
Ajo është dashurija..E ndien?..E kupton?

Dashuria është si dielli,erret a ndriçon.
Fjalët janë si drita..Janë si ato rrezet,
Po s'i penguan retë, retë e djallëzuara...
Kur ato ndriçojnë, hyjnë në zemrën tonë.

- FJAL E ARTË

Dashuri..është fjalë e artë,
Që natyrshëme shkëlqenë.
Kush e di dhe e ka pranë,
Zemrën veten s'e gënjen.

Ai që për maskë e mbanë..!
Shpirtin..veten ka maskuar.
Kurrë maska s'mund të fsheh,
Dashurin..e dashuruar.

- JETA ËSHTË GËZIM

Brengën nxirre,mos e mbaj.
Jeta është gëzim, jo vaj!
Sytë me lotë,që dot s'i thanë..
Zemrës, njerëzve, rriju pranë.

Zëmra rreh e gjak shpërndanë,
Gjithë trupit anë e mbanë.
Një zemër me dashuri,
Shpërndan vetëm lumturi.

Të të them s'ke ndienja
Për të dashuruar..
A do të m'a falje
Fjalën e gabuar?

Atëherë si ta fali,
Rastin jeta ty?
Kur ndienjat e thyera
I quan dashuri?

Të vrara të thyera,të shtrira për tokë,
Saqë shpirtin tënd e kanë lënë trokë.
Me një pushkë e dy nuk merret kalaja,
Ndaj dhe dashurija do armët e saj

-ËSHTË MË MIRË TË DUAM

Të ecësh në jetë, të ndiesh, të zgjohesh,
Nuk mjafton të duash, por dhe t'i kushtohesh.
Një zemër të lirë, asgjë s'e pengonë,
Edhe kur urrenë dhe kur dashuronë.

Kur e di çfar do, çfar të ka munguar,
Përse paske frikë për të dashuruar?
Është më mirë të kemi paqe, dashuri?
A më mirë të ndarë, t'i thurim Lavdi?!

Të duash dashuri dhe të rrosh i ndarë..!
Pranë një burimi..me buzë të tharë.
Janë ca pengesa që nuk t'i jep jeta,
Njerzit i krijojnë, kjo është e vërteta.

.................................
- E VËRTETË

I bukur nuk jam,të të verboj!
Kam në shpirt shum zjarr e prush.
Kam diçka,po ta tregoj,
Diçka që nuk e ka gjithkush.

Tre të arta duhen tek burri.
Epshi,shpirti edhe besa.
Për fat të mirë të trija këto.
Unë i kamë,siç i desha. 

Nuk t'i themë për komplimentë,
As  dua të bëjë reklamë!
Ke diçka shum njerëzore,
Që gjithë femrat nuk e kanë.

 Danel Cana*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*JAM I MARRË..

Më thonë bota, - “Je i marrë!”
...Se i këndoj dashurisë.
“-Iku mosha, iku koha,
...Ikën vitet e rinisë.”

Iku koha porsi lumi,
Hapat zemra si ndërronë!
Pa dashuri s’të zë gjumi,
Dashuria... të rinonë.

Koha, mosha dhe rinia,
Nukë kthehen pas më, kurrë.
Rrijë afër dashurisë,
Largësia të sëmurë.

Më thonë bota:-“Je i marrë!”
Dhe i marrë dua të mbetem.
Për dashurinë dhe në varrë,
Mos më fusni, se nuk tretem.
Danel Cana

LIQENI ME DY BURIME

Që të bëhet lumi,duhet një burim.
E mbushin liqenin dy burime bashkë.
Një liqen i madh që nuk ka mbarim,
Ne lundrojmë mbi të,të dy me një varkë.

Varka jonë lëkundet mbi dallgë kapriçoze,
Herë herë pa ndierë,herë me shum inat.
Mbaheshim mos binim,kapeshim për dore,
...Ah moj varkë e vogël..,lëkundu dhe pakë!

Ujët e liqenit diçka nanuriste, 
Thuaj kuptoi gjë ng’ato ledhatime?
Ishin veç dy zemra shkëmbenin shikime,
Ishte një liqen...që kish dy burime.
Danel Cana
..................................................  .......
HIDHËRIM I DASHURISË

Dashuria..dashuria,një gisht në mjaltin e ngjyer,
Por s'e kupton njerëzia se sa shum trishtim të b'je!
Është e ëmbël për të gjithë,edhe mbretër ka gënjyer!
Është e hidhur..shum e hidhur..kur s'e di dhe kur s'e ke !

Duke kërkuar dashurinë,njerzit rendin si një lumë!
Kur na del një lule para,s'e trajtojmë ashtu si duhet!
Mendojnë se largësia do bjer dashuri më shumë.
Harrojmë se me dashurinë,në jetë nuk mund të luhet!

Kështu bëhemi viktimë,të pa ditur,të pa mundur!
Kërkojmë të gjejmë shpëtimë nëpër vënde shum të egëra!
Zëmra jote atëherë,...si pa dashur e ka humbur!
Ndienjën fisnike të jetës,...është largë nga e vërteta.
Danel Cana
..................................................  ......................................
PORTRET PËR ALI  PASHANË
            “ Koka në Stambollë trupi në Janinë,
              Të vranë Ali Pasha,o Pasha të grinë.”

Ulur këmbëkryqë,i heshtur qëndron.
Sytë nga Janina,mëndjen në Stamboll.
Koburja në brez pa shkrehur të mbeti,
Mbi një tradhëtar një gjarrpër dovleti.

Poshtë ballit të rudhur sytë e përqëndruar,
Tregojnë në heshtje atë që kanë shkruar.
Fjalën amanetë botës po i thotë:
“-Kush e beson hasmin, e paguan me kokë!” 
                                          Danel Cana maj 2008-05-23
Ngrehu Tepelenë

Ngrehu,tundu Tepelenë..!
Dil e prit Ali Pashanë...
Si qëmoti në Dervenë,
Hakë edhe bes' i dhanë.

Aliu nga der e Hysajve,
Doli trim,u bë Pasha.
Mbretëroi në Janinë,
Hapi porta të mëdha.

Dilë e përqafo tët birë.
Se bëri për atë vënd.
Të la pasë historinë,
Gjithë bota e përmënd.

Fjalë e tija s'bëhej dy,
Qoftë me hir a me pahirë.
Lab e Toskë i bëri njëshë,
I bashkoi me Çamërinë.

Nuk u dorzua luani,
E shtrinë me tradhëti,
Bashkë me Vasiliqinë,
Ndriçojnë në histori.
          Danel Cana*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

1*4-TË LUTEM

Ti që hynë n'ëndrat e mia,
Hynë pa trokitur, nuk lajmëron.
Mes iluzionesh,të ngatërruara,
Më lë pa gjumë,më torturon.

Të lutem merre një vendim.
O thuaj: Nuk e prish qederë!
Mos luaj si macia me minë,
Mos i hidh ëndërrat në erë!

15- BOTË E MISTERSHME

Kush vuajti në jetë,kimetin ja di!
Si trup e si shpirt,ai ka jetuar.
Kush e gjeti gati,thonë “Lum si ai”!
...Por në jetë,si era ai ka kaluar!

Bota ku jetojmë është plot mister.
Dhe njeriu vetë,si shërben sa duhet.
Krijesë e përsosur,krijesë naive,
S’i mjafton një jetë!..Sa vjen a gatuhet.

Dikush do gënjejë,dikush veten mburr,
Dikush loz me ndienjat,e nuk ka ilaç.
Dikush dashuronë,e dikush askurrë!
Dikujt dhe “shëndet”,do i duket “plaçë!”

16- PËR LULEN

 Një lule e egër, në gërxhe e rritur,
Që veçse prej erës, ledhatim s'ka parë.!
Është e pa dobishme, për botën e saja,
Aromën,nektarin...s'ka se kujt t'ia falë!

Një lule e bukur, e mbjellë nga një dorë,
Në një cep lulishte,apo në oborrë!
Mbushë me aromë gjith vëndin përreth,
Kush' sa sy të bukur pret edhe përcjellë!

Lulja nuk rron shumë, petalet i bjenë,
Por jeton emëri, aroma që ndjenë!
Në sa kartolina është e fiksuar,
Ajo që oborrin pak ka zbukuruar!

Ajo që në gërxhe,stuhisë i qëndroi,
Mbiu dhe u tha, për pak lulëzoi.
Nuk e pa njeri, iku porsi era,
Bashkë me pranverën e lulet e tjera.

Femrat edhe lulet, thonë ngjajnë shumë.
Të egra,të buta ndodhen sa të duash.
Herë herë të dehin e të vën në gjumë.
Me nazet e lajkat, të bëjnë që ti duash.

17- KUSH E VRAU DASHURINË

Kush të tha se vritet me plumb dashuria?
Kush të tha që,... Ajo paska edhe varr?
Kush të tha se ndienjat nuk burojnë nga zemra?
Kush tha: ...."Dashuria varet në litar? "

Dashurinë e hodhën nga shkëmb i thepisur,
Ajo fluturoi e në zemër ra.
Në detin e thellë e shpunë për t'a mbytur!
Ajo prapë... Çau dallgët e mëdha.

Ai që e di ç’do të thotë kjo fjalë,
Dashuri të pastër në zemër ka rritur.
Do të jet i lumtur,sa të jetë gjallë,
Edhe pse në jetë dallg e ka goditur.
      D.Cana
            ZOGJTË PO TA DININ !
Zogjtë çajnë ajrin me krahët e lehtë,
Fluturojnë të lirë gjersa puthin retë.
Zogjtë po ta dinin dashurin që kamë,
Këtu do të vinin të vajtojmë bashkë
----------------------------------------
DIKTATORI

Jam Sulltan,Pasha i sertë,
Jap vetëm urdhër jo të lutem.
Kush më bindet “Allaversën”
E kush jo..bën vënd të futet.

Kush më njeh për Padishah,
Jetë e ymër do të ketë.
Kush nuk më rri  “hejvallah”,
Nuk rri shum në këtë jetë.

Kur dal në Xhuvap-Konakë,
Dua të më rrini SUS,
Sakën vetullën lëvizë..,
Se dhe kokën ta këpus.

Harram drit e perëndisë,
Kur e kthen pallton së prapthi.
Harram buk e mexhilisë,
Jam nga der’ e parë Santrapi.

Brez pas brezi e nip stër nipi,
Dera jon do komandojë.
Ësht’ shkruar në librin e shënjtë,
Zoti e ka thën me gojë.

Nuk shikoj për pasuri,
Dua pak të kem qesim.
E dhuratat në flori,
I pranoj pa pretendim.

Kush i ndëjti me usullë,
Kësaj bote të trazuar..!
Kurr se pati në ujdi,
Këtë det të tallazuar.
                  D.Cana*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*DERDHE NEKTARIN

Për shum shekuj do të jeshë,
Dritë e brezave që vinë.
Si pianisti mbi tastierë,
Ti po luan me poezinë.

Atë dorë të butë,mëndafsh..
Që shkruan fjalët një nga një,
Atë dorë,të bardhë,të butë,
Që balsam mbi plagë vë.

Do ta puth moj, atë dorë..,
Me gjith zjarrin që më ndez.
Kur këndon për dashurinë,
Dashurin që..kurrë svdes.

Do marr pendën edhe unë,
Për të shkruar poezi.
Do të shkruaj me shpirt të pastër,
Pavarsisht se sshkruaj si ti!

Kur e ndienë..,e ke në zemër,
Zemra shprehet dhe pa fjalë,
Fjalët ikin..,i merr era..,
Dashuria të mban gjallë.

Këndoj zemër dashurisë,
Shprehu, zemrën e kalitë.
Është farë e bukurisë,
Dashuria nuk është frikë.

Kush e ndieu si poeti,
Dashurin e përmalluar?
Zemër e Dianës që i derdhi,
Ëmbëlsin e dëshëruar.

Ajo dorë prej ergjëndi,
Që në shekuj do kujtohet.
Ajo zemër e plagosur,
Që në vite do bekohet.

Ti moj Dianë,të lutem shumë..
Merre pendën,siç di vetë.
Derdhe gjith nektar e zemrës,
Na mban gjallë..na jep jetë.*

 Danel Cana Zakinthos 24-07-08

LAVDI DASHURISË

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*UDHËS SË POEZISË
(Kushtuar Suzana Zisit)

Nëpër rrug të poezisë,
Të agimit,që smbaron,
Ikën me hapin e lehtë,
Një poete, plotë pasion.

Ecën,ecën kurreshtare,
Nëpër udhë të poezisë.
Herë bie e herë ngrihet,
Në honet e dashurisë.

Del si ujët e burimit.
Vargu saj gjith freski,
Hedhur lirshëm, si të mbjella
Nga një dorë,plot dashuri.

Vazhdon me hap të vendosur,
Nëpër udhë të poezisë,
Herë si erë e herë si flutur,
Herë me forcën e stuhisë.

Herë herë e shkujdesur,
Pret agimin e praruar,
E me rrezet përkëdhelet,
Si një Zanë që fle zbuluar. 

Danel Cana 25-07-08 Zakinthos
*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*JETË E ZHVESHUR
 (Fragment nga një poemë e pa mbaruar)

Mbi atë që jam ushqyer,
S’mund të kthehem të pështyj!
S’mund t’a falë, edhe t’a dua,
Këtë botë të Pafytyrë!

Ktheni kokën rreth e qark,
Shihni njerëz ! Ku jetoni?
Shkojmë pa dashje.., a e zgjodhëm
Këtë jetë? A s’më thoni?

Lind fëmija duke qarë,
Nuk e di ç’e pret në jetë!
Qoftë vajzë apo djalë,
Shumë vështirë do ta ketë!

O njeri që i jep jetë,
Kësaj bote të trazuar!
Bëj durim, të lexoshë...,
Një libër të pa lexuar!

Shumë njerëz shoh në jetë,
Shum të tjer që i dëgjoj...
Zoti,Zoti...thonë të tërë,
Me sytë lartë po i shikoj!

Bëj çudi,se s’është ashtu...!
Vetë natyra na mëson...!
Dhe kalliri kur është plotë.
Koka poshtë i rëndon...!

Ai që përpjet e mbanë,
Kokën edhe syt nga qielli,
Harron se ç’ka në Tokë,
Thua kapërcen Ylberin!

Fallëxhor e Astrologë...
Që çdo orë flasin me yjet,
Nuk shikojnë se në k’të Tokë,
E bardha tenton të nxihet!


O njeri,kockë e lëkurë,
Që kalimtar je në jetë...
Dashuro...mos urre kurrë,
Tjetër jetë s’do të ketë!

Mos e mba’ kokën përpjetë,
Të flasësh me perëndinë!
Shiko se i ke në tokë,
Të mirën..e ligësinë!

Në ke të mirën në zemër,
Ajo është dhe perëndija,
Na mëson Naimi i Madh.
S’të ndih as kish,as xhamija!

Shiko njerzit që ke rrotull,
Edhe fisin edhe farë...
Beso familjen e gjakun,
Edhe ç’janë më të gjallë.

Gjuh e njerëzve eshtra s’ka,
Por të lidh edhe të bluan,
Me mashtrime,me gënjeshtra,
Për ata që s’e kuptuan!
..................................
Danel Cana*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

ËNDËRR E MALLKUAR

Seç kam par një ëndërr,
Dua ta tregoj,
Aman,aman zemër,
Lërm të ligjëroj!

Një Xhinde e egër,
Erdhi,më verboj,
Aman,aman zemër,
Lërm të ligjëroj!

Dua që ta kapë,
Ajo më shpëtoj,
Aman,aman zemër,
S'di nga ta filloj!

I flas që të kthehet,
Ajo s'më dëgjon,
Aman në ke zemër,
Zemra më vajton!

Ëndrra e mallkuar,
E ku nuk më çoj?
Tej për tej shpirtin,
Si shigjet ma shpoi!

D.Cana

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

ZANA
              (Emër)   
Vjenë papandehur dhe ikën me dhimbje,
Ndienjë e dashurisë, e bukur katile !

Ëndërra të ergjënda dhe në qofshë Ti, Xhinde !
Rrofsh e qofsh sa kënga, po s’më the, ku linde?

Qofsh Ti e bekuar, ashtu si ke emrin,
Mos e lësho zemrën, në jetë një herë jemi !

Zëmra jote e butë, e vrarë sa më s’ka,
Di të përballojë dallgë të mëdha !

Zëmra të vajtonë, Ti dëgjon lëngatën,
Dashuri e re do t’a mundë shtërngatën.

 DORË-PËRDORE

Leonard, të fala shumë...
E mësova historinë.
Nuk e di se Lulo Shehu,
Ka ngrënë bukë me Alinë!

Stërnip Ti e stërnip Unë,
Një për pushk e një për penë.
Nuk t'a thashë të të prish punë,
Por..dhe jo të marrin dhenë !

Ti më fletë për Ali Luanin
Se paske qënë krahu djathtë !
Unë të flas për Frashëllinjtë
Që u nxirrte pena mjaltë.

Tek ka rrjedhur do pikojë...
Thotë një fjalë popullore.
Ndaj t'i lëmë huqet e tharta,
E të kapemi për dore.

   KËSHTU TË ËNDËRROJ

Sa shumë dua të jem pranë,
Të dëgjojë zërin tënd.
Buzët e tua më lanë
Në një puthje krejt pa mënd.

Pranë teje të pushoj,
Të thur ëndërrat e kësaj bote.
Zemrën tënde të dëgjojë,
Të më zgjuaj puthja jote.

Të ngrihem nga gjum i rëndë,
Të shikojë sytë e tua..
Të ledhatoj flokun si tëndë,
Të të them sa shum të dua.

Të rrëmbej në krahët e mia
Dhe me puthje të mbuloj,
Të them:"Kështu dashuria,
Në zemëra do lulëzoi."
   21/11/09

 - NËNË EMIGRANTE

 Dhimbja pret, e dhimbja vret,
                     dhimbjet lumë, e lumi detë.
Loti gjak syrit troketë,
                     deti s'lan, dheu s'e tretë.
Faqe çjerrë lesh-lëshuar
                    shpirt e zemër sakatuar.
..................................................  .............
 - FLOKË ARTA
(Për Benën)

Si një gonxhe trëndafili,
Që me vesën etjen shuan.
Dy petale përmbi buzë,
Natyra ka pikturuar.

Sytë e Tu plot gjallëri,
Thellësin e jetës ndajnë.
Balli ytë shpreh mirësinë.
Bukurin e zemrës mbanë.

Floku artë si kurorë,
Të shkëlqen porsi mëndafsh.
Të pastë nëna të gëzuar,
Është urimi që të japë.
D.CANA

 -PASKE QËNË KATILE

Shpirtin m'a plagose,
Zemrën seç m'a vrave.
Paske qënë katile...
As qeshe as qave...!

Ti moj gënjeshtare
Do të vuash shumë...
Një ditë t'a kuptoshë
Sa të doja unë...
D.Cana

----------


## Çaushi

> ZANA
>               (Emër)   
> Vjenë papandehur dhe ikën me dhimbje,
> Ndienjë e dashurisë, e bukur katile !
> 
> Ëndërra të ergjënda dhe në qofshë Ti, Xhinde !
> Rrofsh e qofsh sa kënga, po smë the, ku linde?
> 
> Qofsh Ti e bekuar, ashtu si ke emrin,
> ...


*Bukur D.Cana!
Pergezimet e mia...per vargjet Tuja!*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> *Bukur D.Cana!
> Pergezimet e mia...per vargjet Tuja!*


*Faleminderit i nderuar.*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

SINQERITET

Je kaq e sinqertë,
Apo më duket mua?

Me vargjet që shkruan,
S'ka si mos të dua !

Sinqeriteti... si deti me dallgë.
Zien përbrënda, jashtë s'mund të dalë.

Kush ja di vlerën,
Vjenë e zhytet vetë,

I mungon dashurisë
Pak sinqeritetë.

- PËR TY

Flokët kaçurela në flori praruar,
Sytë si deti në të aguar...,
Gjoksi i mbushur, gusha e bardhë,
Mesi i hollë trupi ytë lastarë.

Shumë t'i pëlqej, të gjitha i dua.
Dashuria jote është ëndërr për mua.
Më bëre për vete, më hyre në zemër
Për mua ke lindur, s'ka tjetër emër.

S'trëmbem nga asgjë, veç na syt'e tua,
Aty tretem unë, zemra m'u ligështua.
Nuk më djegin mua rrufet e k'saj bote,
Sa më djeg një puthje, veç na buza jote.

    30/9/09

-SHQIPËRIA  NATYRALE

Shqipëria natyrale,
                 lumenj, dete, fusha,male,
Është që nga Pellazgjia,
                       ....Iliria, ....Arbëria.

Do rilindë me gjak e gjuhë,  
                                   Zemërmadhe
Hynë i mbarë shekull'i ri,
                      rroftë e qoftë Shqipëria.

Shqipëtar..kjo rracë Arjane,
                                  zemërgjer edhe bujare,
I vendosur i pamposhtur në beteja,
                                         e ka njohur historia.

Lashtësia..Pellazgjia,
                             ....që ka lindur Perëndinë
I dha botës gjithë ç'i duhet...
                                    mbi të gjitha dashurinë.

Mblidhni mblidhni mënd e kokës,
                                  Mos u sillni si të marrë...
Nukë kemi tjetër Fe,
                               Përveç kombit shqipëtarë.


 - FJALA NA MBAN NGROHTË

Pse s'u bëre Erë moj, Erë moj amanë...?
Po u bëre çupë moj, të trazosh dynjanë!

Si s'u bëre dotë moj, Detë a Oqean?
Kaltërsin e tyre moj, zemra jote mbanë.

Rrufe si s'u bëre moj, të digjie dynjanë?
Mua më shkrubove moj, zemra ime vuanë.

Borë si s'u bëre moj, të mbulosh dynjanë?
Bardhësin e saja moj, zemra jote mbanë.

Bukuritë e botës moj, vlerë më shum nuk kanë,
Sesa fjala jote moj, zemrën ngrohtë mbanë.

NË GREQI SI NË KULVI

 Që kur erdha në Greqi e gjer më sotë,
Rroj me stres e rroj me ankthë,s'duroj dotë.

Mundohemi për më mirë..ah moj botë ...
Në kurbet s'je kurrë i lirë... është e kotë...!

Na luftojnë na urrejnë pa mëshirë,
Nukë duan kurrësesi të jesh mirë.

Nëpër zyrat e bashkisë hall mbi hall,
Për një vulë e për një kartë bjenë vërdallë.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*GJUHA PRET SI SHPATA

Ç'na dëgjojnë veshët kështu,
Neço Muka këngëtari!
Të gjeti si Gjergji i madh,
Eshtrat ti nxuarën na varri!

E çvarrosën Skënderbeun,
Se tregoi trimërinë.
Edhe sotë në muze,
Shpat e tija vetëtinë.

Gjergjin e çvarrosi Turku,
Se mbi ta bëri kërdinë.
Kur kujtonin atë shpatë,
Harronin dhe perëndinë.

Gjuha jote Neço Muka,
Pret si shpata e Skënderit,
Se këndove për Himarën,
E çove në vënd të nderit.

Ty nuk të çvarrosi Turku,
As greku që mbronë Greqinë,
Të çfarosën Himariotët,
Që u bën më të këqinjë.

Ato këngë që këndove,
Neço Muka këngëtari,
Janë shkruar për jetë e motë,
Në zemrën e çdo shqiptari.

Zemra jote këndoi shqip,
Kur dilje përmbi Himarë,
I lëvdove bukuritë,
Edhe mbete Shqipëtarë.

Danel Cana ..21/7/10*

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*NDËRRIM MONUMENTESH 

Shqipëri moj hallemadhe,
S'mendove një herë për vete!
E mbushe vëndin me varre,
Ulë e ngri veç monumente!

 Shqipëri o vëndi im,
Me asgjë nuk të ndërroj,
Me ty jam dhe në mërgim,
Për ty qaj, për ty këndoj.

 Si furtunë shkon politika,
Me ca njerëz të pa shpirt,
Përmbi ty me tradhëtira,
Të coptojnë çik-nga-njëçikë.

 Shkojnë e vijnë si perandorë,
I riu tjetrin e shanë,
Ndërrojnë bustet,e maskat,
Ulë e ngri ca sharlatanë.
   DANEL  CANA*

----------

